# Chocolate and pregnancy........



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

This is a really dumb question    but say "if" you were pregnant and didn't know it yet would eating excessive amounts of chocolate be bad for the baby? I can't stop eating the stuff at the moment (cd34)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello again

Not sure I can really help but since chocolate does contain certain amount of caffiene & you're supposed to cut out/cut down caffeine then think perhaps not eating chocolate in vast quantities....but I say everything in moderation !

I did find this though which says chocolates fine 

http://www.naturalresourcesonline.com/pregnant_chocolate.html

Really hoping these are good signs for you  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Not sure about that but my mate when pregnant (aren't all mates getting pregnant - or seem too!) she ate loads of chocolate and I mean loads but also ate healthy stuff plenty of veg and fruit etc.  She has had the most beautiful healthy baby and mum back to a bloody size 10 already.

Thats all I know sorry! 

Good Luck

S


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi girlies,

I just had to post as your post made me smile!!!

I ate shed loads of chocolate in my first pregnancy, you just can't help what you fancy!!! Apparantly chocolate contains lots of endorphins or something like that, you know those feel good things that make you feel nice.

So, munch munch munch away and enjoy.

I really really hope you all get BFP's real soon. I sometimes feel guilty posting due to how lucky dh and I have been with clomid and metformin. I suppose what I am saying is, stick with it as it really does work and your dreams will come true

Baby dust to everyone

S xxxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello

I know a nutritionist who didn't touch chocolate when she was pregnant because of the caffeine. She also ate super healthy and organic. Having said that, she had a very small baby 3 weeks prem. So on balance I would agree with Natasha - everything in moderation, (except drugs, booze and ****!!!  ) 

Hope you're pg. Let us know!

Cecilie x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I couldnt stop eating chunky kit kats when I was carring my dd.And it didnt do her any harm. She was born naturally weighing a very healthy 7lb 3oz. So if you fancy it go for it girl.
Good luck and I hope you get your bfp.  
Love Sal x


----------

